# Day of the Kamikaze on Netflix



## bobbysocks (Sep 29, 2015)

the 2004 documentary Day of the Kamikaze is available on Netflix. it's pretty good and has interviews of formerly trained kamikazes and family members. if offers a lot of insight into the "volunteer" outfit and the Japanese mind frame at that juncture of the war.


----------

